# Rabbit molting



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..................


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I would imagine it will grow back  I know rabbits molt quite regularly especially if they are kept indoors. Mine are forever molting, and it comes out in massive clumps, it can look odd at times but if it's just falling out naturally i'd imagine it's just seasonal molting. The weather is all over the place too so that won't be helping. I'm speaking from experience though


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

its fine  mine have clumps of fur coming out again. I pull some out every so often but its a losing battle! When they are moulting heavy it is advised to give them some pineapple juice once a week as it breaks down fur in the gut


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My agouti butterfly looks like he has a terminal case of mange hen he moults! It's embarrassing!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

this is where bobby gets his name bobby fluffy bum from. he moults but the moulted hair that remains is that on his bum ha, just needs a good brushing out with his furminator.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

I would say personally that that doesnt seem normal. Molting usually involves an underlying coat and not bald patches. 

Is the bunny eating and drinking fine?

It could just be molting but that seems to be excessive in my opinion.

Also is the rabbit itself pulling the hair out ?


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking again i would like to add that there is obviously no visible skin issues as its very clean and normal colouring. Id probably say its normal molting and hes just unfortunate to not had any new fur grow just yet!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've seen some bad cases of moulting, but that's pretty extreme if you ask me. Doesn't seem normal for her to have bald patches like that.

Have you checked her for mites/ parasites at all? I'd phone the vet and see what they say...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> The skin is very healthy looking, smooth and a nice shade of pink. She's eating just as much as usual ( I have just switched them to A&P after being on Burgess Xcel), drinking normally and running around happily. Her eyes are bright and clear, the patches of new fur is soft and glossy, in fact she looks a picture of health apart from those patches. She doesn't have mites as she's not scratching, seen nothing on her, and my other bun who doesn't molt as heavy is fine. I will say you couldn't see those bald patches until I pulled all the loose hair out this morning.


Id personally say, although it doesnt look "normal". That it is just a molt. You could take her to the vet if you are very worried but id give it more time and monitor the rabbit closely.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

........................


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

id take her to the vets now! as in the week it could get even worse than it already is.

id say it would take a while to grow back, but it may not, it depends on the breed. as with my Rex after her spay it took about 2 months for the hair to grow back.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> But if it really is due to her molting surely the vet won't be able to stop it or mend it anyway?


no, but its more than likely not due to moulting as ive never seen moulting look like that


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It looks as though the hair is chewed short in the 2nd & 3rd photos. Maybe worth taking her to the vet if nothing else then for peace of mind.
LilMiss or B3rnie would be the best people to ask for more advice


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Thanks SS, she hasn't been chewing her hair, that short patch is new hair growing through. Yes they most probably would be, but neither of them seem to be on here at the moment.


Id honestly say i wouldnt try to worry too much right now but some molts have gone like this in the past, its just not as common as hair being their already. To be safe you could give the vet a call though.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Thanks SS, she hasn't been chewing her hair, that short patch is new hair growing through. Yes they most probably would be, but neither of them seem to be on here at the moment.


hmmm.... i wonder why.

ive never had a nethie so i wouldnt know the variation between breeds, but it get a vet to look at it as if it was just a general moult the id assume the whole of the body would go bald.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

what sort of brush have u been using?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

just asking as i know of people overusing furimators and causing the problem u have


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

That looks very extreme for a moult. The "chewed bit" is probably regrowth. If it is getting bigger, the bald bits, I would go to the vet for a skin skraping to be on the safe side.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

And stop pulling the fur. It will come out in its own time. I think you maybe pulling before its ready to come out. My agoutis have heavy moults but I soft brush them or hand groom and the new fur appears, quite short, under the shed fur. To hand groom just dampen your palms with water and dry them by rubbing back and forth over the rabbit. It brings the loose hair in the cost out.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> And stop pulling the fur. It will come out in its own time. I think you maybe pulling before its ready to come out. My agoutis have heavy moults but I soft brush them or hand groom and the new fur appears, quite short, under the shed fur. To hand groom just dampen your palms with water and dry them by rubbing back and forth over the rabbit. It brings the loose hair in the cost out.


thats exactly how i groom Mr Bobz, its the best way to get it all out.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Most rabbits moulted in spring i have never seen bald pactches like that and i have met hundreds of rabbits where i voleteer. It could be a number of things mites being a usual one for giving bald patches but also fungal infections. she may also be vitamin defficiant if hair is falling out but provided she's on a good diet that shouldn't be a problem. I'm afraid u need to take her to the vets for a skin scrape to check for mites. Some small animals also have allergies to certain beddding hay in particular but also washing powders on blakets. I would buy a very soft bristle brush to use in the future.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

No they have a furminator make especially for small animals which I use. I wouldn't say it was the food as bobz is an extreme moulter and I changed him over to allen and page and didn't get this problems.

I'd say she needs a skin scrap pronto so it can be nipped in the bud before it gets worse.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you can get mites and burrowing mites (sarcoptic mange) , ringworm and other fungal infections. 

As I said I have seen 100s of rabbits many that have been neglected but never have I seen bald patches on rabbits. on guinea pigs I have seen bald patches and its always mites. 

I have seen rabbits pull there own fur to make nests but not in places like their sides its normally from their manes. Has she built any nests? is she having a phantom pregnancy?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

are you going to take her to the vet?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------

